# Lake Vinuela



## pepsie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi to all I'm new on here & would like to make some friends as I'm a board house wife, have lived here for 8 years,was working but had to pack up nearly two years ago.We have got our land up for sale & are thinking of going back to uk,I was rushed into hospital with peritonitus last july & had to have a big op,I have to have another op but still waiting as they lost my records.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

pepsie said:


> Hi to all I'm new on here & would like to make some friends as I'm a board house wife, have lived here for 8 years,was working but had to pack up nearly two years ago.We have got our land up for sale & are thinking of going back to uk,I was rushed into hospital with peritonitus last july & had to have a big op,I have to have another op but still waiting as they lost my records.


Hi Pepsie,
Welcome on board. Hope you are feeling a bit better.
Just looking at your location on a website,looks quite nice there and fairly quiet.
Wonder how high up you are and what the winter weather is like.
Not easy to sell property at present,maybe you have a bit of land with the house,and probably lots of olives at a guess.
I`m in Sweden at pres.away from the midsummer heat,but should be back in the Valencia area soon to tidy up my little patch which will be overgrown with weeds by now.
Weather here has been diabolical lately,normally the Summers here are much better than the UK but not this time. 
Wonder if you are very close to the lake and if the water level is ok as I believe it supplies a few towns.
Anyway Best Regards for now and hope you get sorted out OK with your health and the property.


----------

